# boite indésirable dans mail perdue



## Powerdom (1 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

depuis ce matin ma boite indésirable qui recevait automatiquement tous ces msg, a disparue?
comment fait on pour la recrée ?
d'ailleurs je me demande bien pourquoi elle a disparue !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2006)

tu as esay&#233; de cliquer sur "activer le filtrage du courrier ind&#233;sirable" dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de mail (onglet : courrier ind&#233;sirable) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2006)

je te joins une capture


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (1 Août 2006)

Ou en mode avanc&#233;, d&#233;cocher l'option qui efface directement les Junks... et le dossier r&#233;apparait.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Août 2006)

merci, cela fonctionne a nouveau
en fait j'ai décoché et recoché placé dans une boite de courrier indésirable et la boite est réaparue... mystere et boule de gomme....


----------

